# has anyone used antennas direct



## lamotte (Aug 15, 2008)

our locals arrived yesterday and would like to retire my 72 degree bird outside with new antenna from antennas direct. would be mounting it on the pole that held my old dish on running a new line directly from the antenna to the high def
tv in my living room bye passing the multi switch completely

i live in a apartment on the second floor and have my antenna mounted on my balcony. according to the antenna web site most are from 70 to 79 degrees and from 7 miles to 50 miles. i would love to use their clearstream 2. using this mainly as a back up when we have bad weather in the area. any ideas would be greatly appreciated on reviews on antenna direct


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Personally I would go with something different unless you plan on using a preamp. That antenna said 50 miles was its limit and thats what you need is at least a 50 mile antenna. I would go with something stronger if it were me.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

I tested the C1 and CM4220 last week at my daughters, It was no better than the CM and the CM is 1/2 the price. I would go with the CM4228 if you need up to 50 miles.


----------



## thestaton (Aug 14, 2008)

Are you just trying to pick up UHF? If so then check out the Antenna Direct DB4 or DB8. I live 30 miles from my UHF locals and the DB4 is bringing them in at 100%. I'm down in a valley with tons of 40FT+ trees. 

If you are in a rare situation like myself, where we have UHF & VHF HI/LO then I would recommend the Terrestrial Digital V15.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

I agree. I think you'll need something stronger than the C1. I use the Antenna Direct DB8. I have 2 stations at 55 miles, and pick them up at 60-75% (but I have lots of trees I am looking thru...).

I have the DB8 mounted on an old E* sat mount.


----------

